# I got a scorpion!!!!



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Got a new scorpion, a heterometrus spp.. aka asian forest scorpion, looks like an emperor scorp but not quite as big, more aggressive and a bit more venemous!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=66725

Check my post there for pics!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet dude


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

cool, but hed be alot happier in a lil bigger tank ,,,, dont ya think?


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

based on what ive read she should be just fine in there, this type spend at least 80% of their time in their burrow, and they spend the rest trying to hunt for food, which they often take back to the burrow, too big a tank means harder hunting!! I think she's just fine!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

If she stays that size, she'll be fine in it.
And it doesn't look like she'll grow too much more.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Scorpions do need somewhat larger cages because they are more active. Bear this in mind.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy crap a scorpion, now that's an odd pet

cool thing


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good! Scorpions rule! I have a Hadrurus spadix and soon getting a Babycurus jacksoni and a Scorpio maurus. I think you'll enjoy your Heterometrus!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

That's a great set-up. I like how you put the heat bulb in the terrarium.

I don't think that cage is too small. As long as their humidity and temperature requirements are maintained, they're pretty happy.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I used to have an emperor scorpion. I have always liked them but some I see for sale are pretty fast and pack a better punch than the emperor. My only worry is transfering a new one, I bought a tarantula before cannot remember the name all I can tell you he was pretty freakin fast. He zipped out off his cage after playing possum. My cat chased it down and killed it


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Omnius said:


> Scorpions do need somewhat larger cages because they are more active. Bear this in mind.


My scorpion is a heterometrus laotic, its a tropical burrowing species and is highly, highly inactive.. although wen it does come out, its a little faster and certainly more potent than an emperor scorpion although very similar in size and appearance.. a cage too big would make it difficult for princess to hunt!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

That is true as well. I think that cage is fine.


----------

